# Signature Competition/SOTW 11 (Week Ending October 31st, 2008) - VOTING



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 11th edition of our official GFX Showroom SOTW competition. The poll will close on Sunday, November 2nd, at 7 PM eastern time (next competition thread will be posted late Sunday night, or Monday)! With all that out of the way....HERE WE GO! 

Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...(you already know) don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

The winner receives 5000 credits.

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which graphic do YOU like the MOST?


*Steph05050:*











Chuck8807:











KryOnicle:











*Toxic:*











*ToeZup:*








​


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

went with chuck


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

My man Tony.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Kryonicle gets my vote this week


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

stephs been killin it making those new jersey fighter sigs and a sweet michael myers so i have to show her love ...shes got my vote


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

plazzman said:


> My man Tony.


You the man plazz thank you. BTW I didn't know you couldn't vote for your own sig. 
*So my vote goes to Toxic. You have a good eye my friend.*


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I went with ToeZup. The moving eyes really sets it off.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Im gonna have to go tony and the ToezUP.....I liked them them all but If i gotta pick one.....:thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go with KryOnicle on this one.
Less is more IMO


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

went with KryOnicle, was very clean and clear


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

KryOnicle and ToeZup tie for this weeks winner. Both will recieve 5000 points


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> KryOnicle is this weeks winner.


I demand a recount.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh god who actually won?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Chaos?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Assholes 

ToeZup and KryOnicle tied


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

So you lied to the members?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

congrats guys


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks all, well done Toez.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Am I the only one who reads the posts in this thread and caught were Toez said he didnt read the part about not voting for himself, Kyronicle wins.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey guys just checking in on this thread and noticed the craziness going on.

*KryOnicle won this one.* I thought everyone voted for themselves but I read you can't do that too late and voted for Toxic's sig.

So congratulations KryOnicle that is a wicked sig. So were all of the other sigs. Great job guys.

*Would anyone be down for a ToeZup sig contest? 5,000 points and a hoodie??*

Just curious...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That'd be pretty sick Tony. I would definetly be done for it and I'd probably donate some points to the winner if I didn't win it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks alot all! great sigs by all as per usual. 

Sounds like a great idea Toez, I'm up for any SOTWs really.

Finally went premium, woo


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Id be all over that Toez Im sure there would be some sick entries when there is an actual physical prize, I mean look at the stuff people role out for some imaginary points.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea, that would be pretty cool


----------

